# Banana Bread with cream cheese frosting



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Yummy!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Now I got to go buy some bananas, that does look gooood. We love that naner nut bread.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds and looks good,but I can't have bananas, not good for anyone with kidney disease.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

rusty baker said:


> Sounds and looks good,but I can't have bananas, not good for anyone with kidney disease.


But you may be able to eat plantains ask your doc. Plantains look like, taste like I think, bananas but are different. Not really eatable until ripe and cooked. They can be bought green (unripe), yellow (still unripe) and with many black spots (ripe). I buy yellow and lay on kitchen table until starting to turn black then cook. There is a learning curve with using them.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Pillsbury cream cheese frosting, the best there is.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well if you like cream cheese frosting, try mine...whadda got to loose?


----------



## Stylingilen (May 30, 2021)

Two Knots said:


> I made Big Jim’s banana bread with walnuts and cream cheese frosting. It was a big hit
> the cream cheese frosting was a big hit. I ran out of buttermilk so I used two heaping
> tablespoons of sour cream and mixed it with enough milk to make a half cup.
> It was sooo good.
> ...


This looks great! I like doing an orange flavored cream cheese frosting with my banana bread


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## DrSparks1 (Jul 2, 2021)

Yaaaaaaas!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

Two Knots said:


> I made Big Jim’s banana bread with walnuts and cream cheese frosting. It was a big hit
> the cream cheese frosting was a big hit. I ran out of buttermilk so I used two heaping
> tablespoons of sour cream and mixed it with enough milk to make a half cup.
> It was sooo good.
> ...


I am drooling all over myself!

- Cricket


----------

